

A data driven look at Chicago startups - komaiko
http://www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/inc-well/How-Effective-is-Excelerate-for-Chicago-Startups-149832595.html

======
beibeiq
It's great to see how non-Valley accelerators truly measure up to YC.

